# Angora(Ankara) cats,Van cats



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

Angora and Van cats are only breed of Turkish cats. Both have long white fur and beautiful voice. But shape of their body and face are a bit different. Van cats can have both green and blue eyes but ankara's are same coloured. I think they look as if they were a bit Persian cat  
İs there anyone has Ankara or Van cat?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Actually Turkish Angoras can have odd eyes and often do. They come in all ranges of colors. You think they look like persians? I don't think so at all -- TAs have such delicate and definite features, and their body types are totally different from persians. Long ago, all longhaired cats were called angoras -- namely the type that is now called persian. (those were most common). But to say that the current standard for persians and TAs are similar...well I think that's a bit of a stretch.  


















...definitely nothing persian about that face.


----------



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

Actually when I first look a cat,I see it as a kind of symbol. When you first look a cat you can't see too much in details.
When you look at these cats,first white long fur can be seen.Like most of persians.It's normal that they can have some similar specialities.
Two coloured eyed Angoras are excepcional.'Couse 99% has one coloured eyes.
And thanks for these photos,you really know these cats.İt!s good to share it to us


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

naznaz said:


> 'Couse 99% has one coloured eyes.


That's not true -- most breeders have at least one odd-eyed cat in their breeding program, some have several. Therefore, many odd-eyed baby TAs are born. And Turkish angoras come in many colors and patterns, not just white. Persians come in all types of colors too -- white isn't any more common for persians than black or gray, etc.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Odd Eyed White angoras are a dream cat of mine  It's one of the purebreds I would *love* to have one day!

But I also disagree that they resemble persians. The only similarity is the long hair, but their hair is completley different in texture. Persian fur is thick and matts easily, and requires constant brushing. Angora fur is a little easier to manage to my understanding. Persians I imagine as short, round cats with squishy faces. Angoras are long and lean and angular


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Exactly. Angora fur is fine and mat-resistant because of its texture, and it's not really longhaired -- it's medium. There are many longhaired cats in the world, and they all look so different to me!


----------



## naznaz (Oct 31, 2005)

I give up I GİVE UP you know more than I know. (Have you ever came Turkey? İf you'd come you could see homeless Angores on street). Angora cats are 99% one-coloured eyed cats if you don't mix their genes,or both Angoras and Vans are white. Both Angoras,Persians,Vans,Birmans... can be white haired. They OF COURSE can't make them the same. Eventhough two same breed of cats have lots of difference. 
I said looks like each other. Because my Persian imagine in my brain is white and long haired,like Van and Angora.First images can be wrong.I've got enough knowlage how to separate Van or Persian.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I used to have a cat that was part Van. He didn't have the long fur, but he had the characteristic markings and the love of water! He was beautiful and had a wonderful, gentle disposition.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

naznaz said:


> I give up I GİVE UP you know more than I know. (Have you ever came Turkey? İf you'd come you could see homeless Angores on street). Angora cats are 99% one-coloured eyed cats if you don't mix their genes,or both Angoras and Vans are white. Both Angoras,Persians,Vans,Birmans... can be white haired. They OF COURSE can't make them the same. Eventhough two same breed of cats have lots of difference.
> I said looks like each other. Because my Persian imagine in my brain is white and long haired,like Van and Angora.First images can be wrong.I've got enough knowlage how to separate Van or Persian.


Interesting post. I actually had a client that was from Afghanistan -- they went to Turkey on two occasions while I was working with their family, so I know more than you may think about what it is like there.  They were a very traditional family.

I am curious about your statement that "angora cats are 99% one-coloured eyed cats if you don't mix their genes." Isn't that exactly what they are doing on the streets of Turkey? Breeding however they please and "mixing" their genes? Maybe I misunderstood you. I'd also like to point out that if you are talking about cats from the streets, there is no way that you can call them purebred, as they breed at will. Singapuras, for example, began as a street cat with certain characteristics, but that "breed" only exists because of selective breeding that continued from there. I'm curious to know what you DO believe causes odd-eyes. Because technically when two animals mate, they are "mixing genes." 

When you say "vans can be white" -- I'm also curious about that. The very term "van" means that color is restricted to the head and tail. Some have less than others, but to be a Turkish Van, technically, the characteristic markings are a few splotches on the head between the ears, and a colored tail. If you see an all-white cat, it's not a Turkish Van, as the very name means exactly what it says. The International Cat Association has a very clear description, if you are interested. 

Birmans? White? Birmans are a pointed cat. The International Cat Association says: "Birmans are pointed in all colors. Coat color and point color are weighted equally in evaluation." They are, however, supposed to have white feet -- but that's it. 

Yes, persians can be white. So can MANY breeds, as well as moggies. TAs are a medium-haired cat, persians are longhaired. 

Saying that purebred Turkish Angoras roam the streets of Turkey and they are all over is like me saying that purebred American Shorthairs roam the streets of America. It may happen just due to irresponsible breeders or owners, but if these cats are stray, then they breed at will and will for generations. The very idea defies the concept of "purebred." 

This is not to say that certain regions contain cats with unique features -- but that is expected as every breed originated from cats with certain characteristics. But to be called purebred, selective breeding needs to continue for several generations. Cats just don't do this on the streets. As for there being "lots of difference" between cats of the same breed -- I think it really depends on the breed. Chartreux and Singapura, for example, should all look very much the same within their breeds. But a breed like Ragamuffin can come in every color and pattern that exists. Their body types, however, should remain as close to the standard as possible. No matter what breed we discuss though, the fact is that without selective breeding, it doesn't exist. 

I hope this has been helpful.


----------

